# Bold Sirloin n baby reds



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice sirloin with WRB, Red taters with oil and Johnny's garlic spread, and some farm fresh sweet corn.
















Man that WRB is awesome on steaks!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh man you guys are killing me today..looking good


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 1, 2007)

That looks incredible Scotty!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 1, 2007)

Very NICE.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 1, 2007)

FANTASTIC Scotty!


----------



## Griff (Sep 1, 2007)

One word. WOW.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 1, 2007)

Fine Job Boy!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 1, 2007)

I am so very hungry now.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 1, 2007)

Absolutely scrumchess! - I think that's how you say it... IT ROCKS TOO!!! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 1, 2007)

Scotty, that last picture could be a cover on a food magazine.  Great job dude.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks like someone is practicing.
Very nice Q dude 8)


----------



## john a (Sep 3, 2007)

Scotty, that is terrific. Wish I had it right now.


----------

